# Good day gone bad !



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Trout were thick in PC yesterday and did something that I've warned people a million times , De-hooker !!! Paddled the PA 3 miles before I could cut it out.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you have pliers with a cutter?


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Unfortunately not , had to wait till I got home , there in the kayak now.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Ouch.......


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Treble hooks are the devil.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Treble hooks are never fun. I had two trebs stuck in my hand with a bass shaking on the third one which made it much worse.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Your the man. Bet that hurt like a [email protected] Did that with a 7/0 single hook on a duster with one through the top of my middle finger and one in a 15+lb king. Im so glad we unhooked him when we did. Yours looks like it hurt much worse. Thanks for the pic. Makes you think twice.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Tetanus shot??


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I now flyfish mostly but I have converted a lot of my treble hooked baits to single hooks. Singles are much safer than trebles and you can put larger gap hooks on the baits. Depending on how the hooks are mounted, they can also be more weedless when needed. It is also easier to put weed guards on singles. Just a thought for all you bait users.:yes:


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Had that happen to me a while back with a MirrODine with a crazy ladyfish attached. Broke my pliers trying to cut it. I then grabbed the eye-bolt with my hook-out and just unscrewed the lure from the hook/eye-bolt. Secured the hook with a velcro strip off of my rod float and was good to go for several more hours of fishing.

Soaked the finger in ice water and cut the hook with a pliers once I got home. I now carry a brand new pair of cutters in the yak at all times. I have them vacuumed sealed so they won't rust and hopefully will never need to open the bag!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Picture share time.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

COALTRAIN said:


> Picture share time.


 
You "win." :thumbup:


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure. They went through a meaty part. Mine was only a fesh wound. Didnt feel like it at the time but healed quick.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Coaltrain that would be bad with a Mackerel attached , yeah luckily my trout unhooked it's self. Flagged over 2 different boats and none had a big enough set of pliers. I wanted to do like WhereYak and keep fishing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Had one myself. 5/0 circle had to push it through. It pulled out very easy after that!:thumbup:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

First one was a ladyfish, still alive and kicking when the treble went through. Luckily it went completely through. 

The second was a 5/0 3Xstrong demon circle 2 miles out. Didn't have cutters big enough with me.

Only 2 times I've been hooked and they happened to the same hand within 10 days of each other.

Coaltrains looks bad. Those 3 hook bomber rigs would be nasty and that looks like a good one.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

It sucked to cut. Only had 3 sets or super rusty needle nose pliers and one of those were rusted shut. Held the hook while my buddy cut and bent back an fourth till it busted. Took like 20 mins and I was sweating bullets. But after I pulled it out it looked like nothing happened and next day it didnt hurt. Thats why I say you guys had it worse. I still have that hook shaft on my keyring.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Only two kinds of people when it comes to hooking yourself - those who have and those who will. I carry a set of heavy duty cutters and a first aid kit in the yak just in case...


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> Only two kinds of people when it comes to hooking yourself - those who have and those who will. I carry a set of heavy duty cutters and a first aid kit in the yak just in case...


Going to have to start fishing with you.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

My buddy I was fishing with put a treble hook from a super spook into the back of his head. No way to push it through so it came back out the way it went in... Barb and all.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

rhulsey3 said:


> My buddy I was fishing with put a treble hook from a super spook into the back of his head. No way to push it through so it came back out the way it went in... Barb and all.


Had a friend do similar to his girlfriend, except it went through her ear and into the side of her head. Needless to say she wasn't happy.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy crap , my wife would set fire to everything I own !!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'd fear for my life after doing that to my wife.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy crap, he must of felt horrible after that. 

I had to pull a hook out my buddies ear once, barb and all. Thought I took his ear off at first and he just went back to fishing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yellowriverMudder can fix ya'll up real good.


----------

